# Topics > Smart home >  Bearbot, emotive universal remote, Vivien Muller, Esch-sur-Alzette, Luxembourg

## Airicist

Designer - Vivien Muller

Home page - mu-design.lu/bearbot

facebook.com/BearbotRemote

"Bearbot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Bearbot
July 20, 2016




> Bearbot, a cute universal remote at your command.
> Shot: Quentin WARDAVOIR
> Edit: Vivien MULLER
> Bearbot face animations: Laurent BOX

----------


## Airicist

App Bearbot
July 29, 2016




> Sneak peak at the bearbot configuration mobile app.

----------


## Airicist

Bearbot sign language
July 29, 2016




> Your companion pays attention to every gesture you make

----------

